
“IMPORTANT INFORMATION ON FABLE LEGENDS” – Lionhead Studios Is Closing - 0xCMP
https://www.fablelegends.com/news/important-information-on-fable-legends
======
nerdy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11239461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11239461)

